# Your Favourite Christmas Music



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

Post it here....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

I absolutely adore this version of White Christmas...Nicola Benedetti, is superb


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2020)

Even the Pagans Rejoice!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 4, 2020)

Very difficult hymn as it requires substantial range and there are changes of key
Luciano Pavarotti and Placido Domingo - O Holy Night / Cantique De Noel (Christmas-Vienna 1999) - YouTube

And then for fun
Chuck Berry - Run Rudolph Run (1958) - YouTube


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 4, 2020)

"PRETTY PAPER" - Roy Orbison (Original version) - YouTube

Elvis Presley, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Blue Christmas (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Very difficult hymn as it requires substantial range and there are changes of key
> Luciano Pavarotti and Placido Domingo - O Holy Night / Cantique De Noel (Christmas-Vienna 1999) - YouTube







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7uiqRCW6I8


Damaged Goods said:


> And then for fun
> Chuck Berry - Run Rudolph Run (1958) - YouTube


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> "PRETTY PAPER" - Roy Orbison (Original version) - YouTube







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knj9jg6TuDY


Damaged Goods said:


> Elvis Presley, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Blue Christmas (Official Audio) - YouTube








Thanks for those @Damaged Goods  hope you don#'t mind me putting them on for you


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2020)

Even though this song makes me cry because it reminds me of all the men and women who serve our country,I really love this song.


----------



## Pam (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2020)

This one gets my toes to tappin'!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

This is just wonderful to me


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2020)

Depends on my mood at the time but this one always hits me on several layers.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

A medley of Vintage Christmas music from the 30's/40's & 50's


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 7, 2020)

Tony


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 8, 2020)

Hard to pick a "favorite" but this is very evocative


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2020)

_Bing Crosby - O Fir Tree Dark_​


----------



## Jules (Dec 8, 2020)

Elvis.  These were on tape and DH had no way to transfer them.  Fortunately there are so many songs to love by others.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

Jules said:


> Elvis.  These were on tape and DH had no way to transfer them.  Fortunately there are so many songs to love by others.


I'm not a fan... but here for you Jules....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)

Long ago I got sick of Christmas music but I still do like some songs. My Christmas list may not be conventional however and I don't wait until Christmas time to listen.  I love a couple of the songs from this album. This is my favorite from that LP.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)

Last year I heard this in part on an add or something and I couldn't rest until I found out what it was...then this version. Such a cute, happy song.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)

Lewkat said:


>


This has always been one of my Christmas favorites, basically by whoever sings it. Of course Johnny's is beautiful.

@Pinky WOW! Chris Brown's version of This Christmas.  Nice video too.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 11, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


>


YES!!!!!! Learned in school as Adeste Fidelis, brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

Two classic crooners getting it together. A local radio personality years ago used to play this quite often on his show at Christmas time. He said it made him feel like he was at a family party.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 11, 2020)

I apologise


----------



## Pam (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


_"Long distance relatives
Haven't seen 'em in a long, long time
Yeah, I kind of missed 'em, I just don't wanna kiss 'em, no ..."  _


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

Well _someone_ had to post it....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 19, 2020)

Your Favourite Christmas Music​
This one......by far


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 19, 2020)

Nat King Cole - "The Christmas Song" (1961)​


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 19, 2020)

Frank Sinatra & Bing Crosby - White Christmas (Happy Holidays)​


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 19, 2020)

Burl Ives - A Holly Jolly Christmas (HQ)​


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 19, 2020)

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer - Burl Ives (Music Video)​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

A whole hour of Christmas music for you to have on in the background....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

Vintage Christmas music


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2020)

Also, this. And you gotta love the lights. Blows my mind that this was over a decade ago. Time flies.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Robert59 (Dec 26, 2020)

The Beach Boys - Little Saint Nick​


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 26, 2020)

William Shatner "Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer feat. Billy Gibbons (Official)​


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 28, 2020)

Joy to the World (2017) - Gabriel Trumpet Ensemble & the Mormon Tabernacle Choir​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2021)

I thought the new thread sounded familiar, and I think I made the same selection twice!  Do love Annie Lennox!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## rgp (Nov 29, 2021)

Well ......... nothing Crosby  , or the Beatles ..........

But I do like the original All I want for Christmas sung by Lisa Layne, with Vince Vance & the Valiants.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

rgp said:


> Well ......... nothing Crosby  , or the Beatles ..........
> 
> But I do like the original All I want for Christmas sung by Lisa Layne, with Vince Vance & the Valiants.


----------



## rgp (Nov 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


 
That's the one ..... great song & singer for it. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

rgp said:


> That's the one ..... great song & singer for it.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


first time I've ever heard it..and I already love it, so I've added it to my favourite songs on youtube


----------



## rgp (Nov 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> first time I've ever heard it..and I already love it, so I've added it to my favourite songs on youtube



 Gotta LUV that Sax !

I went to a Lisa Layne concert sometime back....Good show, someone else in the audience ask her about the 'band' [theValiants] she brushed over it like it was a taboo subject ? They have a replacement female lead now . Not as good IMO.

I spoke with her after the concert in the lobby... I didn't ask about the Valiants


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

An hours' worth of Christmas music for you to play in the background


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Chris21E (Nov 29, 2021)

One of many...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2021)

An hour of Country Christmas  music....‍


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 1, 2021)

I hate "Fairytale of New York" with a passion.

There are plenty of songs that I like - as long as they're not religious.  "Driving home for Christmas" by Chris Rea is one favourite.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2021)

Brand new one for 2021


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## mrstime (Dec 2, 2021)

I love Christmas music....I just wish stores would wait at least until December, rather than right after Halloween!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

mrstime said:


> I love Christmas music....I just wish stores would wait at least until December, rather than right after Halloween!


So far ours aren't playing any Christmas music...in fact given the lack of truck drivers and deliveries, our stores seem to have very little of anything christmassy this year


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Dec 3, 2021)

Favorite from a childhood album.  The Christmas Tree That Ran Away


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2021)

One of the dogs featured in this video, is Sunny (2:13), a blind dog (instagram account: for the love of Smiley)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Ed Sheeran & Elton John, brand new


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Bretrick (Dec 15, 2021)

A lovely song for this time of year.
*Toni Wine - My Boyfriend's Coming Home For Christmas 1963*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 17, 2021)

I usually turn off the radio when Christmas music comes on.  But not this.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Dec 19, 2021)

Love the harmony of sisters Johanna and Klara Söderberg.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Dec 21, 2021)

Not Christmas, but winter in general....


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Dec 22, 2021)

Another Merle @hollydolly !   Love the clever lyrics.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Another Merle @hollydolly !   Love the clever lyrics.


Oh that's glorious, not heard that before @AnnieA ...he's incorporated everything about Christmas into that song.. and still made it beautiful, and fun too... wonder how I missed that in my love for merle's music...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2021)




----------

